# JC Higgins



## richjw1946 (Jun 9, 2014)

Just finshed 1950 JC Higgins


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 9, 2014)

That came out very nice. Looks great!!!


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jun 14, 2014)

Very nice restoration, cool bike!

Todd


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 14, 2014)

Great job. Bike looks great! Rob.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 14, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 14, 2014)

VEry nice.  Any leftover tank jewels?


----------



## M & M cycle (Jun 14, 2014)

*wow*

great job,nice work!!


----------



## richjw1946 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ozark Flyer said:


> VEry nice.  Any leftover tank jewels?



Sorry I don't have any leftover tank jewels, but Memory Lanes in Ohio should have them.


----------

